# Trish Stratus or Stacy Lynn?



## david (Jul 21, 2002)

Pick one or the other!

I pick Trish because she's more of a go-getter and more exposed to the public Eye!


----------



## Mudge (Jul 21, 2002)

One of each please


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 21, 2002)

Stacey is the one in the blue right? So i pick Trish cause pink is my favorite color j/j. I think she is beautiful but i dont know much about their personalities so i cant really judge properly. I am not into the blonde, big boobed, lots of makeup thing though so i am going to pick Jenny Worth. Sorry couldnt resist.


----------



## david (Jul 21, 2002)

hey now!  Actually I think Trish either got her Ph.d or is enroute to finally getting it but I forget.  As Musclemag Intl' reported, she is supposedly one of the sweetest gals on this earth although a lot of people think she's a bitch.  Mostly due to her character played in the WWE (Wrestling).  Boobs?  I didn't notice them on these gals, J'bo.


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 21, 2002)

Hehehe your funny. Boobies where are the boobies?
I would have to meet the both of them to determine who is my fav. but as i said the pinks on top.


----------



## david (Jul 21, 2002)

Pink is Stacy Lynn!  Are you picking that bc/ pink is your favorite color and looks nice on her?  I like Trish's face better.  Your absolutely right.  I, too rather would like to eat I mean, meat... er, meet them to make that determination as well.

Still do not see the boobies!  I'm not like that!  (You should know that from last night's chat room!!!!)


----------



## bigss75 (Jul 21, 2002)

I like stacy better because sometimes trish's face kinda looks werid. That doesnt mean i would get with her though.


----------



## Craft (Jul 21, 2002)

Neither.


----------



## david (Jul 21, 2002)

I take it Craft doesn't care for Blondes and big boobies........

I like Brunettes more these days anyway...


----------



## Arnold (Jul 21, 2002)

definitely Trish.


----------



## Mudge (Jul 22, 2002)

I like brunettes more, because I'm a blonde, mostly latin/italian chicks. Bring em on!


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 22, 2002)

seeing as how I live with a soon to be big boobied blonde, I choose both Stacey and Trish ... but favour Trish because my wife's name is close to that ...


----------



## Craft (Jul 22, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by davidjasondean *_
> I take it Craft doesn't care for Blondes and big boobies........



It's not that, just those two look incredibly fake. That right there is a major turn off.


----------



## david (Jul 22, 2002)

Fake as in Fake boobs or fake personalities? Just curious.


----------



## Mifody (Jul 23, 2002)

fake as in they look so perfect all around they cant be real.. like made in photoshop fake lol    i cant decide between the two which is better


----------



## david (Jul 23, 2002)

Trish is no fake because she is on wrestling each week and they've showed her and the delictable Torrie Wilson all wet and in awkard positions.  

I think I've seen big zits on Lita!  LOL!


----------



## Craft (Jul 23, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by davidjasondean *_
> Fake as in Fake boobs or fake personalities? Just curious.




Take your choice. Fake boobs? no thanks... Fake personality? NO thanks.

Perhaps its the pic, but both of them are freakin ugly in my eyes. Couldn't imagine kissing that make-up plastered face, freakin gross.


----------



## david (Jul 23, 2002)

Trish normally doesn't plaster that on when she does her WWF auto signing and guest appearances.  As for Stacy Lynn, I'm unaware.  But through the grapevine, I hear Trish is a sweetie no matter what.  It's just what I've heard.


----------



## Scotty the Body (Jul 23, 2002)

Both Please!


----------



## david (Jul 23, 2002)

OK.  I give up then!


----------



## seyone (Aug 14, 2002)

IM not a big fan of either but I would have to go with Stacy.


----------



## animal56 (Aug 14, 2002)

Let me list the reasons I love Trish:

1. She's Canadian
2. She's hot
3. She's witty
4. She intelligent
5. She's Canadian
6. She's hot
7. She likes hockey
8. She's my future wife!

Cheers!


----------



## seyone (Aug 14, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by animal56 *_
> Let me list the reasons I love Trish:
> 
> 7. She likes hockey



that is definitely a plus, I love women who love hockey.


----------



## irontime (Aug 15, 2002)

Hey, as long as she;
a. worksout
b. putsout
then who cares?
I'm a Stacey fan


----------



## david (Aug 22, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by animal56 *_
> Let me list the reasons I love Trish:
> 
> 1. She's Canadian
> ...



I liked all characteristics except for # 8!


----------



## animal56 (Aug 22, 2002)

Well, not much I can do about that one. Sorry bud.

"Come to Butthead..."


----------



## ZECH (Aug 23, 2002)

Tough choice!


----------



## gr81 (Jun 23, 2003)

well I think that it is obvious that my answer is trish. I love this girl. She has the nicest proporrtions to her I have ever seen on a woman, and I don't just mean the breasts. She has the perfect amount of muscle on her for a woman. I swear my life won't feel complete until I meet her and at least try and spit some game, I gotta make it happen. Man whoever gets to fuck her everyday is one lucky SOB. He better be hittin it right


----------



## Dale Mabry (Jun 23, 2003)

I would need 3 things in order to make a proper decision


1)A current copy of both of their bank accounts.

2)To sleep with both of them for the sex and to see what they look like without make up.

3)I would have to see the shape that their mother's are in.  That way I would know what I have to deal with down the road.

Going just on visual appearances, I would have to say Stacey, but I would choose Jenny Worth or Timea Majorova over either one of them.


----------



## devildog88 (Jan 19, 2006)

david said:
			
		

> Pick one or the other!
> 
> I pick Trish because she's more of a go-getter and more exposed to the public Eye!



The one in the blue looks like sh edoesn't have a neck!


----------



## SuperFlex (Jan 19, 2006)

I would LOVE, let me just say LOVE, to lick every last drop of sweat off Trish's body after a hard squat workout................. I'd say where and how but I don't want to get banned...  

Btw, I have a new avatar...


----------



## SuperFlex (Jan 19, 2006)

And no BigDyl, I'm not covering up their faces with ninja mask...


----------



## mrmark (Jan 19, 2006)

Stacey's face is perfect to me. beaaaaaautiful


----------



## BigDyl (Jan 19, 2006)

SuperFlex said:
			
		

> And no BigDyl, I'm not covering up their faces with ninja mask...




You weren't invited into the club anyways...


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jan 19, 2006)

Trish seems more independant and generally warmer...

Thats attractive -


----------



## gococksDJS (Jan 19, 2006)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> Trish seems more independant and generally warmer...
> 
> Thats attractive -


 mmmm, I would love to have relations of the intercoursal nature with her.


----------



## Skate67 (Jan 19, 2006)

J'Bo said:
			
		

> Stacey is the one in the blue right? So i pick Trish cause pink is my favorite color j/j. I think she is beautiful but i dont know much about their personalities so i cant really judge properly. *I am not into the blonde, big boobed, lots of makeup thing* though so i am going to pick Jenny Worth. Sorry couldnt resist.



Agreed.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jan 19, 2006)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> Going just on visual appearances, I would have to say Stacey, but I would choose Jenny Worth or Timea Majorova over either one of them.


 
After meeting or seeing most of the popular fitness/figure competitors
in person...

I will say Timea Majorova is probably the 1st or 2nd hottest woman
I have ever seen in my life

(swear for god)


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jan 19, 2006)

And its for real!!!  She looks just as good in person -


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jan 19, 2006)

With all the hubbub about nudity
this is a welcome thread bump


----------



## nikegurl (Jan 19, 2006)

someone say timea?


----------



## nikegurl (Jan 19, 2006)

one more hottie w/muscle (imho)

amanda savell  (have to click to enlarge this one)


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jan 19, 2006)

nikegurl said:
			
		

> someone say timea?


 
Ah... Thank You, mademoiselle...

Hmmm... 
Perhaps I have met you before, no?


----------



## david (Jan 20, 2006)

nikegurl said:
			
		

> one more hottie w/muscle (imho)
> 
> amanda savell  (have to click to enlarge this one)





 That is one hot chica, Nikegurl!!!!!!


----------



## Tough Old Man (Jan 20, 2006)

Trish cause she can beat me up.


----------



## SuperFlex (Jan 20, 2006)

BigDyl said:
			
		

> You weren't invited into the club anyways...


 
   ...OK,I'm better now...


----------



## SuperFlex (Jan 20, 2006)

*She Wants Me...*



			
				The Monkey Man said:
			
		

>


 
DAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAMN!


----------



## mrmark (Jan 21, 2006)

This is the best i could find





Very nice but i prefer stacey


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jan 21, 2006)




----------



## The Monkey Man (Jan 21, 2006)




----------



## The Monkey Man (Jan 21, 2006)




----------



## BigDyl (Jan 21, 2006)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

>



She looks like a more muscular version of BigBad.



Since when did you turn straight Monkey?


----------



## CowPimp (Jan 21, 2006)

I picked Trish, but goddamn that was tougher than naming a child...


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jan 22, 2006)

BigDyl said:
			
		

> Since when did you turn straight Monkey?


 
Since your mama, fucked some sheep
Blew a horse, then licked my feet.
She sucked my balls so very nice, 
And tongued my ass not once,
but twice


----------



## coldseed (Feb 1, 2009)

Stacey is sooooo fine. I saw some recent pics of her and she is still a knockout.


----------



## tallcall (Feb 1, 2009)

The Monkey Man said:


> Since your mama, fucked some sheep
> Blew a horse, then licked my feet.
> She sucked my balls so very nice,
> And tongued my ass not once,
> but twice



So BigDyl's mom turned you gay??


----------



## KentDog (Feb 1, 2009)

Stacey Keibler hands down.


----------



## UkrainianGuy (Feb 2, 2009)

_*trish is HOT hands down her, and then Stacey!*_


----------



## OzzyOlcsvary (Feb 2, 2009)

...


----------

